
Ask HN: What would you want in an IoT platform? - NetOpWibby
Hello everyone,<p>I work at a startup that currently provides RFID solutions for mid-market businesses. We have an in-house API that interaces with Impinj and Invengo RFID tags and readers.<p>I have suggested to the team that we should also use our platform to enable developers to bring IoT into their own projects. My question for the HN community is, what would you guys&#x2F;gals like to see in an IoT platform? Personally, I would like easy interfacing with my Raspberry Pi, but that&#x27;s the extent to my hardware expertise.
======
CyberFonic
Had a look at the Invengo readers, they don't look like they are affordable
enough for hackers - please correct me if I'm wrong. I would love to locate
affordable multi-standard RFID readers.

I would like to see a compact, cheap RFID reader that connects over PoE (both
passive and IEEE 802.11af spec). The unit would only have to read tags and
either send the reading over MQTT and/or support HTTP - long polling or maybe
even WebSockets.

Learning yet another in-house API, interface, etc is a stumbling block. That's
why I prefer MQTT, it is well proven and easy to get going. Of course, the
RFID reader would need to have a web interface for setup, diagnostics.

~~~
NetOpWibby
I will research more affordable RFID readers, thanks a lot for your feedback!
Everyone else on the team has more knowledge about RFID in general than I do
(I'm the newest guy on the team).

Hopefully, I'll be able to come back here later on this year with a beta
product for people to try!

------
DyslexicAtheist
I'd like to see interoperability and compliance to ETSI M2M standard and W3
WoT [0] in any IoT project.

The W3 WoT CG
[https://www.w3.org/community/wot/](https://www.w3.org/community/wot/) does a
lot of work here which is still ongoing and community participation is needed
and welcome (especially around security & privacy).

[0] [https://github.com/w3c/web-of-things-
framework](https://github.com/w3c/web-of-things-framework)

~~~
NetOpWibby
I've never heard of this framework, but it looks/sounds awesome. Thanks for
sharing!

------
Raed667
A cool IoT product that I'd like to see is maybe a decent dedicated dashboard
(this may exist but I don't know about it).

I want a simple dashboard for viewing (optionally interacting) with IoT
devices, SOAP, REST, MQTT, uPnP..

It could also have features like maps, graphs, and charts for data that are
simple to integrate (expl. provide a ressource URI, or drag-and-drop,...)

~~~
NetOpWibby
I'm the one creating the front-end so I can personally guarantee that the
dashboards will look awesome.

